# No Bake Appetizer Cheesecake



## norgeskog (Jan 17, 2005)

This is really a crowd pleaser.  I have even made it in miniature muffin tins so they were individual rather than having to cut it, and NO BAKE

Appetizer Cheesecake

1 6-ounce box cheese crackers, finely chopped
1 8-ounce package cream cheese (I use neftachel), at room temperature
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup minced stuffed green olives
1/2 cup diced celery
1/4 cup diced bell pepper (I used orange or yellow for color)
1/4 cup minced onion
2 Tbs lemon juice
1 tsp salt
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
few drops of red hot sauce, to taste
Stuffed olives for garnish

Oil a 7 or 9 inch springform pan.  Cover bottom with half of the crushed cheese crackers.  Beat cheese until smooth and creamy.  Blend in sour cream, olives, celery, diced bell pepper, onion, lemon juice and salt, Worcestershire and hot sauce.  Mix well and pour over cracker base.  Smooth and sprinkle remaining cheese cracker crumbs over top.  Cover and refrigerate over night.  Garnish with stuffed green olives.  To serve, remove from spring pan and place on  plate, cut into wedges.  I prefer the miniature ones as they are easier to serve.  The recipe (from an old, brown and weathered newspaper ad, says to serve with pear wedges, which I have not tried, usually crunchy bread or crackers.  Makes 16-20 appetizer servings.


----------



## QSis (Jan 19, 2005)

norgeskog,

Cheese crackers, like Cheeze-Its? 

Making these in mini muffin tins is an elegant idea!

Lee


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 20, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> norgeskog,
> 
> Cheese crackers, like Cheeze-Its?
> 
> ...



Hi QSis, that is what I have used, guess the people who wrote this did nto want to advertise.  I do not know of any other cheese crackers except the little fish and they are way to expensive.  Cheeze-its really worked.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------

